# Mojito:  It’s better than the hype!



## Dan M (Aug 21, 2022)

I finally got around to finishing this one, and all I can say is the Mojo is real.  The sound stays full and warm as you raise the gain.  

The boost is really good.  It seems integrated like it’s supposed to be there, as opposed to an afterthought.

It goes from booster to warm OD to Dopesmoker to High on Fire.  All without fizzing out as the gain goes up.  And then you kick in the boost and it still retains the tone and doesn’t fizz out.

I used MPF4393’s from AionFX.

This pedal is a beast.


----------



## Dan0h (Aug 21, 2022)

1000% agree. One of the best sleepers on here.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 21, 2022)

Oh man, this is in my big "pile 'o' boards", I may have to bump it up this week. I actually finally tracked down a CA3130EZ for it.
Actually, I tracked down two types, I found the SMD version at Mouser before finding the PDIP version at SmallBear. 

Great looking build!


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 22, 2022)

Love yer Mo*joj*ito!

Hmm got the PCB, faceplate, probably have the MPF4393s — but do I have the CA3130EZ?


----------



## Dan M (Aug 22, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Oh man, this is in my big "pile 'o' boards", I may have to bump it up this week.



I would bump it up, you will not be disappointed.



Feral Feline said:


> Love yer Mo*joj*ito!
> 
> Hmm got the PCB, faceplate, probably have the MPF4393s — but do I have the CA3130EZ?



I think I got the 3130 from Tayda.

“Mojojito, the juice is worth the squeeze”


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 22, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Love yer Mo*joj*ito!
> 
> Hmm got the PCB, faceplate, probably have the MPF4393s — but do I have the CA3130EZ?


Wait whuuu....there's a faceplate for it? Where? I'm a sucker for the faceplate builds.


----------



## almondcity (Aug 22, 2022)

Is this at all similar to the Viceroy?


----------



## Dan M (Aug 22, 2022)

almondcity said:


> Is this at all similar to the Viceroy?



The circuit diagrams look quite different, but I haven't built a Viceroy.

Your comment caused me to read this thread, and now I want to build one:





						Monarch
					

Here it is, the famous (infamous?) Monarch.  Now that I have it working, I'm really liking this pedal.  It's a great dirty boost that cleans up pretty well.  Good control ranges.  Like many EQD pedals, this one requires mods to make it work right.  The starting point is this schematic from...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 22, 2022)

Dan M said:


> I would bump it up, you will not be disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What diodes did you use for BA482's? Can't seem to find those anywhere.


----------



## Dan M (Aug 22, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> What diodes did you use for BA482's? Can't seem to find those anywhere.



I did, but I won them in a contest.  I'm only seeing them on ebay now


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 22, 2022)

Dan M said:


> I did, but I won them in a contest.  I'm only seeing them on ebay now


I went through all the old threads on BA482 subs, then went through my stash of stuff. I have some options, including using JFETs and BJT's, the MSPA18's come pretty close. But turns out the MA858's I had left over from my KOT builds are the closest thing to the BA482's Vf so I'll try those first. Planning to socket.

Edit: PS-the Mojito is on my bench right now, looking forward to getting it put together.


----------



## szukalski (Aug 22, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> What diodes did you use for BA482's? Can't seem to find those anywhere.


radio741 on eBay is where I got mine. From Greece though and ended up being about €1 each.


----------



## Barry (Aug 22, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> I went through all the old threads on BA482 subs, then went through my stash of stuff. I have some options, including using JFETs and BJT's, the MSPA18's come pretty close. But turns out the MA858's I had left over from my KOT builds are the closest thing to the BA482's Vf so I'll try those first. Planning to socket.
> 
> Edit: PS-the Mojito is on my bench right now, looking forward to getting it put together.


That's funny, I think I subbed BA482's for the MA858's on the last KOT I built!


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 22, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Wait whuuu....there's a faceplate for it? Where? I'm a sucker for the faceplate builds.



I was lucky enough to snag one of CDB's Celestial Engineering boards & faceplates:

https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/the-mojito-deluxe.4561/

Not only is the man super-duper knowledgeable, but gracious with generosity.


PS: When checking out the thread, don't forget to try my two favourite Mojito recipes, they're on pg 2.


----------



## Dan0h (Aug 22, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> What diodes did you use for BA482's? Can't seem to find those anywhere.


Mr. Bones sent me a pair back when I built it. They are very hard to find. Very generous.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 22, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Love yer Mo*joj*ito!
> 
> Hmm got the PCB, faceplate, probably have the MPF4393s — but do I have the CA3130EZ?


I think i have a stack of them, let me know if you need one


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 22, 2022)

I checked my inventory, I have 2 CA3130EZ chips, but one is already spoken for by another build. 

Actually, I see in my notes I have several builds in the queue that take this IC. The LM301 can sub in some cases.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 23, 2022)

@Dan M Did you get your Mojito enclosure pre-painted, also from Tayda? What colour is it called?


----------



## Dan0h (Aug 23, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> @Dan M Did you get your Mojito enclosure pre-painted, also from Tayda? What colour is it called?


I know I’m not the Dan you asked but it looks like their Lawn Green color. 👍🏼


----------



## Dan M (Aug 23, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Did you get your Mojito enclosure pre-painted, also from Tayda? What colour is it called?



I double checked, it is the Lawn Green from Tayda


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 28, 2022)

szukalski said:


> radio741 on eBay is where I got mine. From Greece though and ended up being about €1 each.


Good supplier!  You can spend all day going thru his inventory and still not see it all.  I bought a bunch and amortized the shipping cost.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 28, 2022)

almondcity said:


> Is this at all similar to the Viceroy?


Not really.  Two very different circuits.  Viceroy is all JFETs and emulates the Orange amplifier preamp.  Lotta clean gain there if you want it.  Or it does that FET overdrive thing very nicely.  You can run it on 18V for more headroom.

Mojito is a combination of JFETs and opamp / diode overdrive.  Thicker sound.  Doesn't really play totally clean.  Higher voltage won't increase the headroom.

Each one has a large tonal range and each does something the other doesn't.  Either one can drive the Bejesus out of a tube amp if you wanna.  Try 'em both, I think you'll like 'em.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 29, 2022)

Nice build, Dan.  Great graphics.  Glad you like it.


----------

